# Server 2012 : Online - Cannot get event data for all roles



## el_pablo

Hi there,

I'm currently testing a Server 2012 in a academic environment. I have enabled multiple roles on the server. All of them have the same error "Online - Cannot get event data".

Here is a screenshot











Here is the error message.









I have rebooted the server, but I still have the same problem. Does anyone know a solution for this?

Thanks


----------



## djaburg

Check the event viewer to determine if there are any error messages relating to this.


----------

